# Agway GT16 44



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I just came across an Agway gt16 44 for a low price and was curious about the axle, it is not a 4 or 5 bolt hub. I was thinking it would make a good plow tractor but not sure if the rear end would hold up. Model number is given as B162D


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan (Dec 22, 2014)

The "B162D" that you found is a date code - it means your tractor was built February 16, 1982.

I believe the actual model number of your tractor could be 132-784A or 142-824A if you say it came with the B&S 16 HP opposed-twin engine, which would be model 401707 0630-01 if the tractor is an 824A or a 401707 0631-01 if 784A.

Hope this helps you!

~Ben (OldLawnMowerMan)


----------

